# Run, Bike, and Die



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

So I have three goals that I am working on right now. One is to start running. I've started out by jogging about 3 miles every other day. Boy am I sore!! Any advice on what a good amount of jogging per day is once Im back in better shape? I used to be pretty athletic. Also, how many days per week is it okay to jog without damaging yourself?

My next goal is to purchase a road bike and go for bike rides at least three times a week.

My third goal is to die err not die. But to go take the motorcycle training class down the street so that I can buy a motorcycle. I've always wanted one. Hopefully I dont die though


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

ruxul said:


> So I have three goals that I am working on right now. One is to start running. I've started out by jogging about 3 miles every other day. Boy am I sore!! Any advice on what a good amount of jogging per day is once Im back in better shape? I used to be pretty athletic. Also, how many days per week is it okay to jog without damaging yourself?
> 
> My next goal is to purchase a road bike and go for bike rides at least three times a week.
> 
> My third goal is to die err not die. But to go take the motorcycle training class down the street so that I can buy a motorcycle. I've always wanted one. Hopefully I dont die though


great!:clap
done first thing in the morning everyday and you will start to notice soon dramatic differences in how you feel with anxiety & depression and stress levels. cant really tell you i dont job but iam on a cardio bike every morning but i broke it due to over use i guessing. it still works good enough for use held together by airbrush parts but the mile and calorie counter broke. i use to do an hour every morning but since a couple months ago getting back into weight lifting its just to taxing on the body. so i do about 40 minutes everyday and thats ok for me.

when getting a bike as in a pedal bike or cardio bike be sure to change the seat. there a few sites that have replacement seats. as a man the front portion of a standard bike seat fits perfectly into the area of the pelvic bone where alot of the veins used to create an erection travel. long term usage of such a seat can smush these veins creating sexual dysfunction. alot of bike marathoners have experienced this before it was found out.


----------



## ecgta3 (May 29, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> great!:clap
> done first thing in the morning everyday and you will start to notice soon dramatic differences in how you feel with anxiety & depression and stress levels.


I second that


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

I just read about how to countersteer the other day, it's pretty cool


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

ruxul said:


> So I have three goals that I am working on right now. One is to start running. I've started out by jogging about 3 miles every other day. Boy am I sore!! Any advice on what a good amount of jogging per day is once Im back in better shape? I used to be pretty athletic. Also, how many days per week is it okay to jog without damaging yourself?
> 
> My next goal is to purchase a road bike and go for bike rides at least three times a week.
> 
> My third goal is to die err not die. But to go take the motorcycle training class down the street so that I can buy a motorcycle. I've always wanted one. Hopefully I dont die though


I admire your courage :clap I want to start jogging, but I'd go at 6AM in the morning but I can't get up half the time. I used to go on bike rides and I can tell you, it really works out your legs, as for the third one you should be alright dude, but be careful!


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the supportive comments! Yea, Im pretty sore from the jogging but My legs also feel a lot sturdier. Its a good feeling. Right now Im just trying to jog/run/walk 3 miles every other day until my legs feel up to doing more and pushing myself.

Im very excited about making this change though! My body already feels a little better and its only been a week!


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

ruxul said:


> Thanks for the supportive comments! Yea, Im pretty sore from the jogging but My legs also feel a lot sturdier. Its a good feeling. Right now Im just trying to jog/run/walk 3 miles every other day until my legs feel up to doing more and pushing myself.
> 
> Im very excited about making this change though! My body already feels a little better and its only been a week!


they do have pills to buffer for a 2 hours i think the lactic acid build up in the legs. its called -sports legs.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> when getting a bike as in a pedal bike or cardio bike be sure to change the seat. there a few sites that have replacement seats. as a man the front portion of a standard bike seat fits perfectly into the area of the pelvic bone where alot of the veins used to create an erection travel. long term usage of such a seat can smush these veins creating sexual dysfunction. alot of bike marathoners have experienced this before it was found out.


What type of seat do you have?


----------



## Fiona01 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Run, Bike and Die*



ruxul said:


> So I have three goals that I am working on right now. One is to start running. I've started out by jogging about 3 miles every other day. Boy am I sore!! Any advice on what a good amount of jogging per day is once Im back in better shape? I used to be pretty athletic. Also, how many days per week is it okay to jog without damaging yourself?
> 
> My next goal is to purchase a road bike and go for bike rides at least three times a week.
> 
> My third goal is to die err not die. But to go take the motorcycle training class down the street so that I can buy a motorcycle. I've always wanted one. Hopefully I dont die though


Riding a motorcycle is my goal also. But I have this fear of running into accidents since I am not sure I can handle a bike. I always think bikes are heavy and I will only fall once I ride it!


----------

